# President's Choice Nutrition First Adult Dog Food - Chicken & Brown Rice



## Connie6 (Sep 6, 2011)

Just a quick note to mention that dogs aren't susceptible to the kind of heart disease that oatmeal can help with in humans. That is, coronary artery plaque (and the heart "attack" that can result) isn't a dog problem, so while that doesn't mean that oatmeal and other soluble-fiber foods are bad for dogs, it does mean that added kudos for their "artery-sweeping" action isn't applicable when we're talking about food for dogs.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 2, 2010)

I love this food. President's Choice just recently came out with a grain free formula too. Very good grocery store brand.


----------

